# [RISOLTO] navigatore satellitare

## funkoolow

Salve gente,

leggo qui che il sistema di navigazione tomtom e relativo software gira su sistema linux, al che mi sono posto lo stesso dubbio dell'anonimo commentatore. Riporto tutto per convenienza:

 *Quote:*   

> TomTom GO è uno dei navigatori satellitari all-in-one più diffusi (esiste anche la versione Mobile per cellulari e la versione Rider per moto). Pochi sanno che il cuore di TomTom è Linux, e quei pochi che lo sanno hanno iniziato a mettere le mani sul software per creare un nuovo sistema operativo da usare sul TomTom.
> 
> Si chiama Progetto OpenTom e da un mese e mezzo permette di installare sui TomTom Go 300, 500 e 700 la release 0.0.1 del sistema operativo OpenTom basato su Linux.
> 
> Un progetto con la stessa filosofia è open-ezx, che mira a "produrre" un software 100% free basato sulla piattaforma Motorola EZX (che utilizza Linux). Tanto per capirci, i modelli Motorola A780 e A1000 girano su un sistema operativo Linux-based.
> ...

 

In sostanza, nessuno conosce qualche soluzione per integrare un sistema di navigazione satellitare su linux (ovviamente con preferenza gentoo)?

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## Kernel78

Ti compri un ricevitore gps e installi gpsdrive (mi pare che non abbia ancora la capacità di elaborare percorsi).

/EDIT: se ho capito la tua richiesta.

----------

## funkoolow

da quello che leggo sul sito del progetto, direi che hai azzeccato in pieno. Grazie, taggo risolto.

----------

## topper_harley

Visto che siamo in tema, qualcuno sa se è possibile utilizzare proprio un TomTom come ricevitore gps da collegare al pc?

----------

## Peach

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> è possibile utilizzare proprio un TomTom come ricevitore gps da collegare al pc?

 

tomtom è il software, e funziona in combinazione con un ricevitore satellitare.

volevi dire il tomtom hardware? che sarebbe come dire un ricevitore satellitare qualsiasi con già il sw embedded? penso dipenda solo se ha un qualche metodo di collegamento col pc.

Personalmente (apparte qualche sclero con bluetooth) non ho avuto problemi con i ricevitori standalone.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevi dire il tomtom hardware? che sarebbe come dire un ricevitore satellitare qualsiasi con già il sw embedded? 

 

Si, infatti, mi riferivo proprio a quello. Se lo collego via usb ottengo questo:

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor:  TomTom   Model: GO M13435H01193   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 499712 512-byte hdwr sectors (256 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 499712 512-byte hdwr sectors (256 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

UDF-fs: No VRS found

UDF-fs: No VRS found

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

```

Sembra però vedere solo la schedina di memoria come un dispositivo di archiviazione. Riguardo al ricevitore gps non vedo nulla.

Devo caricare qualche modulo in particolare?

----------

## djinnZ

a che punto siamo?

Meglio tomtom o garmin?

Posso pensare di usare linux per aggiornare, usare le mappe, programmarmi i percorsi sul laptop per poi andare con il navigatore sul cruscotto etc.?

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Posso pensare di usare linux per aggiornare, usare le mappe, programmarmi i percorsi sul laptop per poi andare con il navigatore sul cruscotto etc.?

 

Appena posso provo a giocare con quello che c'é in questa pagina...

----------

## GabrieleB

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Appena posso provo a giocare con quello che c'é in questa pagina...

 

interessante ... mi chiedo se la cosa potrebbe tornare utile anche a chi (come me) ha il tomtom sul palmare con WM6. Magari usando WM5torage per emulare un disco usb...

----------

## richard77

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Visto che siamo in tema, qualcuno sa se è possibile utilizzare proprio un TomTom come ricevitore gps da collegare al pc?

 

Per chi è interessato, su http://www.opentom.org/Main_Page c'è una alternativa al software originale tomtom. Dovrebbe essere possibile collegarlo al pc con usb o bt come ricevitore gps.

----------

## djinnZ

quindi visto che per il garmin non c'è nulla mi conviene prendere il tomtom. Giusto?

----------

## richard77

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quindi visto che per il garmin non c'è nulla mi conviene prendere il tomtom. Giusto?

 

Se vuoi smanettarci sicuramente...

Tieni conto che con linux per ora non puoi farci molto con il tomtom, anche perché il formato delle mappe è proprietario. Il grosso problema è che non ci sono mappe open pubbliche.

Comunque (IMHO) anche come navigatore il tomtom è valido, chi li ha provati entrambi (di quelli che conosco) preferisce il tomtom.

----------

## federico

La cosa molto triste invece e' che anche se il tom tom e' fatto in linux, non esiste neanche un mezzo software per la navigazione gps sotto linux, un po' come se io installassi il software del tom tom sotto linux (cosa chiaramente non fattibile)

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> La cosa molto triste invece e' che anche se il tom tom e' fatto in linux, non esiste neanche un mezzo software per la navigazione gps sotto linux, un po' come se io installassi il software del tom tom sotto linux (cosa chiaramente non fattibile)
> 
> Fede

 

Intendi un sw che ti calcoli un percorso da un punto A ad un punto B ?

quello è facile da fare, il motivo probabile per cui non esiste nulla di concreto è che non ci sono mappe su cui usarlo ...

o meglio qualcosina c'è ma ancora ad uno stato un pochino immaturo ...

Io stavo cercando un gps logger con un buon rapporto qualità/prezzo per contribuire, tra le trasferte che faccio io e quelle dei miei colleghi dovremmo poter contribuire  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a che punto siamo?
> 
> Meglio tomtom o garmin?
> 
> Posso pensare di usare linux per aggiornare, usare le mappe, programmarmi i percorsi sul laptop per poi andare con il navigatore sul cruscotto etc.?

 

tomtom........ che bruttura, molto meglio garmin....ma devi spendere soldi.

poi se vuoi solo smanettarci un po' con il software prendi tomtom, 

ma se realmente vuoi un navigatore che funzioni GARMIN e' il meglio 

sempre secondo la mia modesta opinione

----------

## djinnZ

i soldi sono un problema relativo (a meno che non siano previsti particolari salassi per l'aggornamento delle mappe) mi interessano più differenze e prospettive reali per inserire le collocazioni dei dispositivi di estorsione legalizzata (autovelox&C, per tomtom c'è per garmin non la ho trovata), la possibilità di potermi programmare gli itinerari dal portatile linux (un applicativo per tomtom lo ho trovato, peccato solo che non possa accedere direttamente alle mappe del navigatore), la possibilità di poter impostare le coordinate per ritrovare la macchina, poterlo usare come vivavoce/mp3 (non posso collegare più di un dispositivo allo stereo), la possibilità di potermi registrare il percorso per chidere il rimborso etc.

@zocram: in cosa è superiore?

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   La cosa molto triste invece e' che anche se il tom tom e' fatto in linux, non esiste neanche un mezzo software per la navigazione gps sotto linux, un po' come se io installassi il software del tom tom sotto linux (cosa chiaramente non fattibile)
> 
> Fede 
> 
> Intendi un sw che ti calcoli un percorso da un punto A ad un punto B ?
> ...

 

Si e' proprio quello che intendevo. Se sia facile da fare, non saprei, ma penso che non sia quello il reale problema (come ben dici) quanto (come sempre ben dici) il problema delle mappe. Avevo notato il link che proponi nelle mie ricerche, notando che ad esempio una citta' come Milano e' ben poco coperta come stradario.

Io sto proseguendo col mio progetto "computer in auto" ma proprio questo punto mi fa propendere alla fine per l'utizzo di windows, a malincuore, ma mi rifiuto di avere un pc in auto e dovermi portare dietro pure lo scatolotto del tomtom...

Se fossi in grado quasi me lo programmerei da solo, ma non e' per niente al mio livello  :Smile:  Se per caso invece ci fosse la possibilita' di contribuire al progetto openmap anche con un client windows contribuiro' perche' ci terrei all'evoluzione di questa cosa!

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

Non è tanto il client windows o linux con cui contribuire a openmap ...

Per contribuire basta avere un gps logger (se poi ti fa da navigatore o meno sono scelte tue), in modo da poter fornire al progetto info sul percorso che hai seguito.

Io sto ancora cercando un logger con una capacità buona (meglio se espandibile via SD) e un'ottima frequenza di memorizzazione ...

----------

## richard77

Io con il TomTom one ho usato questo e funziona abbastanza bene. Poi dipende cosa intendi per buon logger.

----------

## 102376

ti dico quello che non mi e' piaciuto del tomtom ed il garmin fa.

magari ora il tomtom l'hanno migliorato........questo non lo so.

ma sbaglia percorsi, se ci sono lavori in corso(in citta') non te lo dice, e magari se cerca di ricalcolare il percorso, va in loop ti fa tornare sempre allo stesso punto.

un buon navigatore deve calcolare la strada giusto in queste situazioni,in situazioni critiche.ed il tomtom tante volte sbaglia

a me non serve un navigatore che mi dice quale strada fare per andare da padova a milano. basta prendere l'autostrada e seguire i cartelli

oltretutto garmin fa navigatori da una vita

e leggendo in giro , dicono che ricevono meglio...

----------

## federico

Non per dare manforte al tom tom, ma in che modo ci si puo' aspettare che lui sappia se ci sono lavori sulla strada? Forse sono servizi aggiuntivi che puoi usare tramite telefonino, ma sono tutte cose da ricchi secondo me  :Smile:  A me bastava che un navigatore mi dicesse come arrivare da via tal dei tali a via tal dei taluni!

----------

## richard77

Sono riuscito (con crossedev) a settare un  cross compiler per il Tomtom. Ho provato a compilare  TTconsole e sembra funzionare.

Adesso penso proverò a compilare qualcosa che richieda la virgola mobile (la toolchain binaria riliasciata dalla tomtom non ha l'emulazione della fpu, e l'arm del tomtom ne è sprovvista).

Stasera provo, ma mi sa che il gps è accessibile sotto /dev, per cui anche scriversi un logger dovrebbe essere facile.

EDIT: Ecco come accedere al gps

----------

